# 28 Targets shot!



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

I did manage to get a full 28 targets in yesterday just as Darkness was swallowing us up.

I started off well with a 3x 20 on the 40 Field. Of course that's like getting a birdie on your first hole. With me that's usually not good. :secret: I finished with 23x 265 on the Field, & 26x 269 on the Hunter.
Here is what the cards looked like;
FIELD








HUNTER


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Great way to start out Vance!! Hopin I can find a course with some paper hung this weekend, I need to get my new rig shootin straight... :thumb: :tea:


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

IGluIt4U said:


> Great way to start out Vance!! Hopin I can find a course with some paper hung this weekend, I need to get my new rig shootin straight... :thumb: :tea:


Thank You. I had something working on the Hunter Half Until the 64 WU reminded me who I was. 
If you want to take a Drive down to VA, I'll shoot with you at BOR. The targets are all up, some ragged, but all readable.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

mag41vance said:


> Thank You. I had something working on the Hunter Half Until the 64 WU reminded me who I was.
> If you want to take a Drive down to VA, I'll shoot with you at BOR. The targets are all up, some ragged, but all readable.


I hate it when you find that one target that just feeds you humble pie... :frusty:  :wink: 

I'm thinking I'll find a hung course around here somewhere, otherwise I'll just shoot a field round on the practice targets... :chortle: :chortle:


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

IGluIt4U said:


> I hate it when you find that one target that just feeds you humble pie... :frusty:  :wink:
> 
> I'm thinking I'll find a hung course around here somewhere, otherwise I'll just shoot a field round on the practice targets... :chortle: :chortle:


I'm pretty sure that the only kind of "pie" that's good for you. :becky:


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

Nice shooting Vance. Good start for the year. Hoping i can get out and shoot some this year.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Never shot Field, what is a Field round and what is a Hunter round?


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Was this score shot with the MoneyMaker??? They are sweet bows!! Nice start to your season!!
I can not wait to get outside again but we do not have faces up yet. Even if we did I still have the fatty arrow setup on the Supra until States.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Bigjono said:


> Never shot Field, what is a Field round and what is a Hunter round?


 This is a start= http://www.nfaa-archery.org/field/info.cfm


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

RatherBArchery said:


> Was this score shot with the MoneyMaker??? They are sweet bows!! Nice start to your season!!
> I can not wait to get outside again but we do not have faces up yet. Even if we did I still have the fatty arrow setup on the Supra until States.


 Yes the 2010 Money Maker NI. Shooting BHFS. It shoots good but that 104" string hasn't found it's happy stop yet. I have had to press it 3 times so far and rotate it. It is a very pleasant bow to shoot. The weather around here is windy and warm, but in the woods it's not bad.


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

I hear ya on the string thing. I cut a strand on the set of Hinky strings I had so since I hadn't made a set of strings in forever I made a set. Well they sucked since I hadn't made a set in forever :chortle: 

Made another set on Sat night and all is golden now. Put them on Sun morning and shot them in. All is well again now I just need to shoot it on course to see if I need to shorten up my dl a twist or two or not. Hope I don't because it feels great and the bow is just sitting there. 

I did figure out that my score would have been a touch higher the other day if I had remembered before yesterday that the sight on my bow wasn't the same one I shot field with last year so my tape wasn't the right one :doh: that would explain why my long marks were so confusing :


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

no way we could shoot our IR course.....unless we swam it or used a raft


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Kade said:


> I hear ya on the string thing. I cut a strand on the set of Hinky strings I had so since I hadn't made a set of strings in forever I made a set. Well they sucked since I hadn't made a set in forever :chortle:
> 
> Made another set on Sat night and all is golden now. Put them on Sun morning and shot them in. All is well again now I just need to shoot it on course to see if I need to shorten up my dl a twist or two or not. Hope I don't because it feels great and the bow is just sitting there.
> 
> ...


 I'm pretty sure the string issues are of my own doing. I tied a couple of extra serving on here and there and more than likely put torque in the string. I've done that before. My bad but, I am gaining on getting it out. 
That wrong tape thing? Just another example of "Dark Side betrayal" :becky:
May the Fixed Pins be with you young Arrow Launcher!:wink:


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

mag41vance said:


> I'm pretty sure the string issues are of my own doing. I tied a couple of extra serving on here and there and more than likely put torque in the string. I've done that before. My bad but, I am gaining on getting it out.
> That wrong tape thing? Just another example of "Dark Side betrayal" :becky:
> May the Fixed Pins be with you young Arrow Launcher!:wink:


Right tape, different arrows. And even with the wrong tape my first arrows shot outside totaled higher then yours so the dark side didn't betray me too bad. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Kade said:


> Right tape, different arrows. And even with the wrong tape my first arrows shot outside totaled higher then yours so the dark side didn't betray me too bad.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Resist I will! :becky:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

mag41vance said:


> Resist I will! :becky:


:chicken01:  :wink:


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

I had a Money Maker with the LF cams and it was a shooter for sure!! I try and stay away from single cams myself even though I had good luck with a single on my Supra last year. It now has L6 hybrids and John's Custom strings on it and I am much happier with it!!


----------



## SEC (Jul 13, 2007)

Great start Vance...each spring I am almost afraid to go out the first time...I hope I can break 520 this weekend!!


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

SEC said:


> Great start Vance...each spring I am almost afraid to go out the first time...I hope I can break 520 this weekend!!


 Good Luck and enjoy!


----------

